# ارجو المساعدة محتاج دورة ارت كام ضرورى فى مصر



## alaadrita (20 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة انا ارجو المساعدة محتاج اى حد يدينى دورة احتراف فى الارت كام داخل مصر ارجو سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خير ودا اميلى [email protected] مستنى الردود بسرعة ياريت


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



alaadrita قال:


> يا جماعة انا ارجو المساعدة محتاج اى حد يدينى دورة احتراف فى الارت كام داخل مصر ارجو سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خير ودا اميلى [email protected] مستنى الردود بسرعة ياريت


يا اخي لاحظت انك تنقل المشاركات المهمة و تنسبها لنفسك بغير منتديات هذا عيب انت تعلم و ابدع و انشر ابداعاتك اما بهذه الطريقة لن تتعلم و لن تجيب على اسئلة الأعضاء يعني انك تنشر الجهل بين اخواننا العرب 
انتبه ستخسر كل اصحابك المبدعين و لن تتعلم لان الببغاء لا يتعلم الا ما يقال امامه اما هو لا يبدع بجديد 
انت اختار ما تريد اما ان تكون مبدع او ناقل ببغاء يعني طريق الفشل و انت حر يا منصور
و هذا هو دليل الخيانة


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 فبراير 2010)

و هذه ايضا للذكرى بالإسم الجديد
 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181999.html


----------



## alaadrita (22 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة يا اخ ابو بحر اولا والله انا اول مرة اشوف الحاجات اللى انت بتقول عليها دى وبعدين مواضيع ايه اللى انا نقلتها انا بقول انى محتاج كورس مكثف فى الارت كام فى مصر ايه علاقة دا بالكلام اللى انت بتقوله وعلى فكرة انا لسة مبتدأ ولسة موصلتش لمرحلة الابداع وكل واحد يديله حقه ربنا


----------



## ابو بحـر (22 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



alaadrita قال:


> على فكرة يا اخ ابو بحر اولا والله انا اول مرة اشوف الحاجات اللى انت بتقول عليها دى وبعدين مواضيع ايه اللى انا نقلتها انا بقول انى محتاج كورس مكثف فى الارت كام فى مصر ايه علاقة دا بالكلام اللى انت بتقوله وعلى فكرة انا لسة مبتدأ ولسة موصلتش لمرحلة الابداع وكل واحد يديله حقه ربنا


لا ابدا انا متاكد انت منصور تصفح الصور مجددا تعرف الحقيقة انا اعطيتك نصيحة و انت حر انا بحب اهل مصر و شبابها اخواننا ما ممكن اغلط على حدا فيهم مصر ام الدنيا و لكن انت نفس الشخص حتى صياغة الكلمات انت مو مغيرها و بالنهاية 
و انا لما بوضع شيء بالمنتديات العربية قصدي افيد الشباب العرب اما الناقل ما بيعرف يفيد بسبب إذا سوئل لا يعرف ان يجيب و لاحظ بالصور كل مشاركة انت بتنقلها ما احد برد عليك بدوروا على المنبع ليتعلموا منه شيء مفيد 
و في النهاية السلام خير ختام


----------

